# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Forumnieuws: Leontien minder op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

## Leontien

Sinds 2005 ben ik werkzaam bij dit forum. Toen was de naam nog MediCity en nu Nationaal Gezondheids Forum. 

Nu is het zo dat ik vanaf 26 november 2013 minder op het forum aanwezig zal zijn. Ik heb namelijk invalwerk gevonden bij jongeren die communicatieproblemen hebben en waar het Nederlands met gebaren de voertaal is. Ik volg nu namelijk de opleiding voor Tolk Gebarentaal en op deze manier kan ik in de praktijk goed oefenen met gebaren.

Ik zal nog wel peilingen en stellingen plaatsen en de nieuwsbrieven versturen, doch zal ik het een en andere minder in de gaten kunnen houden. Ook het voorstellenrubriek zal ik minder kunnen beantwoorden. 

Voelt iemand zich geroepen om dagelijkse nieuwtjes te plaatsen? Voor het voorstellenrubriek heb ik misschien al iemand. Maar dat wordt bekend gemaakt, wanneer dat duidelijk is. Als iemand moderator wil worden van een rubriek, kan dat ook. Op die manier zal het forum wel in beweging blijven op een positieve manier.

Ik neem dus gelukkig geen afscheid, dus tot ziens op het forum!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

